# Now here is a cone-Poor Finn!



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Finn impaled himself on something when we were boating last weekend. There was no yelp and I just noticed a litle blood on his coat later on. I looked at it and thought it was just a scratch. His coat it so thick that it was hard to see and we had houseguests all week that really kept me running. 

But I knew it wasn't scabbing over as it should have yesterday so I took him to the Vet. Why do I listen to people when they say I take my dogs to the Vet too much? He said he could have dropped a couple stitches in Monday but now it is a hole and he would have to make a new cut to stitch or we could just clean it, give him antibiotics and cone him for two weeks. 
























I just didn't think it made sense to put him out and cut him again, but the doc said just realize he will have a scar. <who doesn't?>

Anyway he is such an even tempered dog. He has been a great sport so far. He was very unsure of himself for about an hour, then he got used to it now he is like, well, this is an interesting contraption. He is so sweet. I have not heard one whimper out of him.

And Abby is being very sweet to him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw poor guy!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ouch!!!! Poor Finn.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ouches. What a cool cone...

Hope he's feeling better and heals up nicely!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro & Nash:wavey: are sending well wishes from PA....hope u heal real soon buddy , that cone cant be comfortable..:yuck::new (4):


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Poor Finn. Looks like a good size puncture.  It's always hard to tell when it's inder so much fur!

That cone is wild looking. Looks like he's wearing it to stretch his neck!  I think it's better than the alternative though, bumping into things with the conehead! Does he get to take it off at all?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor guy! Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ouch! Poor guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abbydabbydo*

*Abbydaddydo*

Finn: that boo-boo of yours looks sore!!

*Mom: * I love his cone!! Where did you get it? If we ever have to use one again, I would like to have one!! Does is really work being so small?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw poor guy, but he sure can rock it


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor Finn! Glad that he's being a good sport and that his sister Abby is taking good care of him.  I like that "cone", it seems like it would be much more comfortable than a lamp shade for a dog!

Hope he continues to heal up quickly!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor Finn, that looks like it hurts. He does look very snazzy though in his ecollar. and it does look more comfortable than the stiff lamp shade. Give him lots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Poor Finn. Looks like a good size puncture.  It's always hard to tell when it's inder so much fur!
> 
> That cone is wild looking. Looks like he's wearing it to stretch his neck!  I think it's better than the alternative though, bumping into things with the conehead! Does he get to take it off at all?


Nope, not coming off at all. I don't trust the little turd. I was shocked when they shaved it down and I saw how big it was. His coat is SO thick!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> *Abbydaddydo*
> 
> Finn: that boo-boo of yours looks sore!!
> 
> *Mom: * I love his cone!! Where did you get it? If we ever have to use one again, I would like to have one!! Does is really work being so small?


They put that cone on him at the vet. I just had to put a $30.00 deposit on it, then I'll take it back. It works because that red stap that goes under his chest pretty much immobilizes his ability to turn around, and it is made from really hard plastic. I had never seen one like that either. They had a helluva time getting it on him, I can tell you that.

And he may not know this but Dr. Webber said he is too skinny at 70# (I'm sure it is the added summer exercise) so I have upped his food. And I'm going to get a bucket of liver treats on my way home.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whew! I saw your other thread where he tore it open.
I'm sure it will heal quickly and well.:crossfing:crossfing
Poor little boy. That is a nasty puncture and then gash and the "cone of torture"- well, nuff said.

it all gives me shudders. I'll keep Finn in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That is a much better cone than the Elizabethan collar we had for Brooks. As soon as it was put on, he became so forlorn. Finn's almost looks stylish!

But what a strange place to get a puncture wound, almost like he sat or fell against something with a protrusion. 

Reminds me of a story of a friend of my husband's who was in the tree trimming business. He sat down on a log, not knowing there was a protruding short sharp branch that impaled him in the very place you would most not want (yeah, I know, just thinking about it is bad)


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

oooh, poor guy! At least it wasn't something live that did that to him. Glad to see that he's healing!


----------

